# Best download accelerator?



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

I've been using Download Accelerator Plus, but I'm still unsure about them spying on me.

Is there a better(faster)download accelerator, file splitter, manager that does NOT spy on users?


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

i've been using DAP for quite some time and don't have any problems with it.

i've not heard that it had spyware with it and don't recall it ever showing up when i run AdAware.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

DAP does have some spyware, but if you really like the program, keep it. Its probably not screwing up your system.

I use FreshDownload. I think its from http://freshdevices.com


----------



## lawrence ng (May 18, 2003)

Hi Joeagain,

You bet.

Flashget 1.4 is the fastest download manager you can find now.
Try it and be convinced.

link:www.flashget.com


----------

